# Saturday has gone to the dogs....



## GonnaSmoke (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## Brokenhandle (Apr 3, 2021)

Those are great!   

Ryan


----------



## Hank R (Apr 3, 2021)

All great ones


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Apr 3, 2021)

The undercover dog is priceless!


----------



## sawhorseray (Apr 3, 2021)

Loved them all, great post! RAY


----------



## robrpb (Apr 3, 2021)

Thanks for the laughs.

Rob


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (Apr 3, 2021)

Haha, Listening to Rush


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Apr 3, 2021)

BuckeyeSteve said:


> Haha, Listening to Rush


Yep, Tom Sawyer....
...or 2112...


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 3, 2021)

The disparity between foods got me. My 4 year old Beagle, will NOT accept a bite of vegetable or potato if he can see or smell there is still MEAT on my plate. Once he has helped me finish the last bite of meat, he will then gladly take anything else offered. Dang dog Kills me..
His Name...SMALLS...JJ


----------



## Fueling Around (Apr 3, 2021)

Treating animals is the best.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 4, 2021)

I agree.  The treating animals one is soooooo true.  And the I like hotdogs one is my Roxy.
Thanks for these.
Gary


----------



## JLeonard (Apr 4, 2021)

Thanks for the morning chuckles.
Jim


----------



## Lant-ern (Apr 11, 2021)

Thanks for the chuckles.Good ones.


----------

